# Smoky Herc?



## tango22a (19 Aug 2010)

Saw a Herk coasting arond Goderich earlier today with the rear ramp lowered....Just wondered what was happenin'?


tango22a


----------



## medicineman (19 Aug 2010)

SAR bird?

MM


----------



## tango22a (19 Aug 2010)

MM:

Could be, but I haven't heard about a search.... Unless they are searching for a body lost near Kincardine last week.


tango22a


----------



## Zoomie (19 Aug 2010)

Probably a 424 Sqn crew out training - Goderich is easily within striking distance of Trenton.  It would have been some sort of SAR profile.


----------



## benny88 (19 Aug 2010)

Having spent a bit of OJT with 424 as well as frequenting the airspace around London, I can confirm that they go down there (Goderich, Tillsonburg, etc) fairly often. Seems to be the most likely culprit.

Edit: for spelling


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Aug 2010)

Or the FE had chili for lunch and the pilot was venting the aircraft of noxious fumes.   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Aug 2010)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Having spent a bit of OJT with 424 as well as frequenting the airspace around London, I can confirm that they go down there (Goderich, Tillsonburg, etc) fairly often. Seems to be the most likely culprit.
> 
> Edit: for spelling



t22A,

Guess you'll have to quit gazing into your navel and look up once in awhile ;D


----------



## aesop081 (20 Aug 2010)

An airplane out flying ??

How unusual.......


----------



## gaspasser (20 Aug 2010)

Any nude or topless beaches nearby?  Sometimes the SAR bird has to train at the lower altitudes to ensure there's no swimmers in trouble~~~ 8)


----------



## fireman1867 (20 Aug 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> An airplane out flying ??
> 
> How unusual.......



No only for the Aurora  :nod:


----------



## tango22a (20 Aug 2010)

Gee, thanks (I think ??):

Dave:  Since I picked all the lint out a few months ago, I haven't been navel-gazing recently!!!

Canadian Aviator: Sarcasm has its place.

Thanks again to all who cared to answer. I was just attempting to find out what brought a Herc to this area.


Cheers,


tango22a


----------



## aesop081 (20 Aug 2010)

fireman1867 said:
			
		

> No only for the Aurora  :nod:



LOL...want to see my logbook for the year so far ? Might make you change your impression........


----------



## tango22a (20 Aug 2010)

The Herc seemed to be doing race track orbits around Goderich International Airport.

Four smoke trails and motion DOES attract sight line. Possibly the Herc was shooting touch-and-goes??


tango22a


----------



## George Wallace (20 Aug 2010)

tango22a said:
			
		

> The Herc seemed to be doing race track orbits around Goderich International Airport.
> 
> Four smoke trails and motion DOES attract sight line. Possibly the Herc was shooting touch-and-goes??
> 
> ...



Doubt he was doing Touch-and-Goes with his ramp down.


----------



## armyvern (20 Aug 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> LOL...want to see my logbook for the year so far ? Might make you change your impression........



You can't fool us; not every year is an Olympic Year ...  >


----------



## gaspasser (20 Aug 2010)

"smokey" means it's a "Legacy" model...and they do that~~~


----------



## Zoomie (21 Aug 2010)

If he was doing orbits with his ramp down - he was setting up for live para.


----------

